# Bild auf ein aufgeschlagenes Buch legen



## unique24 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mich hier registriert um eine Lösung für meine Aufgabe zu suchen:

Ich habe ein Bild eines aufgeschlagenen Buches. Beide seiten sind leer.
Nun möchte ich ein Bild über beide Seiten legen und es soll so ausschauen, als wäre es original auf den Seiten aufgedruckt.

Das Problem:
ich muss das bild so stark verzerren, dass es echt aussieht. Dort wo das Buch deb Bund hat, muss es stark nach innen ziehen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte erklären was ich vor habe und hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das schaffen könnte, bzw. geht dies überhaupt?

In der Fa. habe ich Photoshop CS3 zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende allen!

Hannes


*## EDIT ##*

Hallo,

so nun ist der "Groschen" bei mir gefallen.
Statt ein Bild über beide Seiten zu legen, schneide ich das Bild auseinander und kann dann mit verkrümmen arbeiten. Sieht ganz nett aus.

Verkrümmen hatte mir zuerst zu wenige Punkte für das verzerren bereit gestellt ... mit 2 Bildern nun reicht es


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ja, natürlich geht das.
Ich würde vorschlagen, das Bild zuerst auf die gesamte Größe der beiden Seiten anzupassen, dann in zwei Teile, jeder auf einer eigenen Ebene zerteilen und die Teile einzeln mit dem "Transformieren" an die Biegung des Bundes anzupassen. Ich arbeite leider schon mit der CS4, weiss nicht mehr, ob es in CS3 das Verkrümmenwerkzeug (mit den Griffen) gibt, damit ginge es am einfachsten.
Viel Spass!


----------

